# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  vista et xp dans ma machine

## moustaphes

salut jai achete un ordinateur acer portable 
avec un disque dur de 100gb .
je lai partitione en deux de 50 .lordinateur est venus avec vista alors moi sur lautre partition g installe la bas xp sp2 .
et houf je ne vois plus mon vista .jai desinstalle le xp alor menvoi le message suivant
<racine window>system32\hda.dll. not found
meci de me venir en aide

----------


## shawn12

Il faut installer Windows Vista aprs Windows XP car ils n'ont pas le mme bootloader (menu de dmarrage si tu veux).

----------


## jolemoine

Bonjour schawn 12,

info  prendre en considration si on veux deux systme sur le mme PC.

et si je peux me permettre de te prendre un peu de temps en m'explicant les diffrence entre les "bootloader"

 ::merci::  

 :;):

----------

